# I think he'll be leaving soon...



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bobby's holiday with us will be coming to an end soon. He's been with us nearly 2 weeks now and has been an angel. He settled in really quick and we've all enjoyed having him.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I love him, he has the sweetest face. Bet you have enjoyed looking after him.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rubyfox said:


> I love him, he has the sweetest face. Bet you have enjoyed looking after him.


It's been lovely! He is welcome anytime - he's just a little doll


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no! your pups are gonna miss him  keeeep himmm!!! haha


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

are you sure you don't want to keep him?....


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

He is so sweet look at this face adorable


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nana4u said:


> are you sure you don't want to keep him?....





pigeonsheep said:


> oh no! your pups are gonna miss him  keeeep himmm!!! haha


you're both so naughty! naughty naughty naughty I tell ya!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww he is soooo sweet looking, he looks really tiny!! Keep him lol!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh I love him too!!! He is the cutest thing!!! Are you sure you don't have room for just one more tiny little guy? LOL!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> Aww he is soooo sweet looking, he looks really tiny!! Keep him lol!


and you too Mrs!! You're all terrible. Stop it, stop it, stop it!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I think he is so small, he wouldn't take up much room! I would keep him. I bet he is also very well mannered! How could you give up such perfection!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh you are all so so bad! You KNOW I would in heartbeat...but I gotta leave room for Sophie!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

They are small little things! 4 really isn't that much more than 3. I mean think about it, 5 lbs, that's what you would gain eating a sweet or something right!? Really is only another inch or so on the couch!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

hahaha I never thought of it that way....hmmmm! Oh I just CAN'T!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Just a little eclair?!?!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I haven't been on here or posted for an age! But I have just seen this and I have to say.... Julie..... Are you crazy girl? You have got to keep that little man he is just adorable!!! Not any help, am I??!!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> Just a little eclair?!?!


Awww man!!! I think it would be a bit naughtier to keep him...i'm thinking a doughnut!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> Well I haven't been on here or posted for an age! But I have just seen this and I have to say.... Julie..... Are you crazy girl? You have got to keep that little man he is just adorable!!! Not any help, am I??!!


hahaha! Yep, got it in one! Crazy I am!!! Aww come on - it's someone else's Chi!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

But your friend did say you could keep him as long as she could have him back for breeding. Just the size of a good donut!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I am sure you can do some convincing! He looks soo at home with you. Come on, those boys need a father figure around to keep them in check! Heehee!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha Julie you are not going to get out of this that easily!!! And did you really think we would vote any other way, especially after those pictures??!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> But your friend did say you could keep him as long as she could have him back for breeding. Just the size of a good donut!


Hey you - stop having a good memory!



MORELIACHIS said:


> Well, I am sure you can do some convincing! He looks soo at home with you. Come on, those boys need a father figure around to keep them in check! Heehee!


hahaha you've got every corner covered!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> But your friend did say you could keep him as long as she could have him back for breeding. Just the size of a good donut!


Did your friend say that??? Keep him, keep him!!!
He is a doll. Yeah chis are small, he wont take up much room!!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

I certainly have, and I'm ready with the pro to your next comment ;o)


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

If you want to be talked out of keeping him, you have come to the wrong place honey! He has fit in so perfectly and is so well mannered, he really has become the perfect addition to your chi-family!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

STOP IT!! He has a home and lots of girl Chis to flirt with (at the appropriate time!) I guess Having him here would be easier for my friend in reality - but she LOVES the little guy and would miss him too much. I don't know. hhmmmm.

Maybe i'll let him go back and see how I feel (or WE feel - he may get back there and pine for me - then what ELSE could I do!?? hahahaha)


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> If you want to be talked out of keeping him, you have come to the wrong place honey! !


don't I know this!!!!

Perhaps my subconscious is looking for the right answer on here and KNOWS what you guys are like!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I wouldn't put his poor little heart through that! He will be terribly sad without you and Jack and Ollie. Believe me he will have loads of time to flirt with the girls and you know what they say "absence makes the heart grow fonder"! He will be really ready for a good flirt!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

You know - I didn't even mention ANYTHING in this thread - you are all so terrible!! Shame on you! hahahaha


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

That's our job! We love it!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> STOP IT!! He has a home and lots of girl Chis to flirt with (at the appropriate time!) I guess Having him here would be easier for my friend in reality - but she LOVES the little guy and would miss him too much. I don't know. hhmmmm



Haha see you are trying to convince youself, it would be easier for you to have him defo!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I totally agree Rocky's Mom! Me thinks you should stop thinking and just let it be what was meant to be. In your lap with your other two boys with the occasional visit to your friend's house for a little romp and back with you again!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> Haha see you are trying to convince youself, it would be easier for you to have him defo!


EXACTLY! Come on Julie put yourself out of your misery haha!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, he's so cute. He looks like a baby seal when he stares at you. They need to market his face: posters, t-shirts, coffee mugs...I'd buy them. So uber cute!

I'm usually not a huge proponent of breeding, but in his case I'm glad he's intact. His cuteness deserves to be passed on. And it has, as both Ollie and Jack (Jack especially) has inherited some of his loveable traits. Does she plan to continue breeding him? He's relatively young, right? I'm not interested in a pup anytime in the near future, but say five or more years from now if she's still using him for stud...I'd be seriously interested in one from his line.


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> I totally agree Rocky's Mom! Me thinks you should stop thinking and just let it be what was meant to be. In your lap with your other two boys with the occasional visit to your friend's house for a little romp and back with you again!


Couldn't agree more Harley's Mom... thats the happy ever after we are waiting for! I think the vote is in the majority, right girls?!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I think we are in the majority! KEEP HIM!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL have you disappeared Julie? Is the pressure getting too much?! Hehe


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

hahaha ok now i'm being ganged up on!! He's nearly 3 yrs old so a long time before he retires I guess. He was a show dog when he was younger. I've got first pick on a litter of his in the near future. Man... I don't know if i'd get away with Sophie if I asked to keep him!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

I know you want your Sophie, you can get her too. It might be ages before you find the right little girl. Bobby is the here and now and far to adorable to ignore! I just LOVE him! I have it all worked out for you hehe


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

hahaha ok! ok! Considering options and putting it to H2B.....that's all i'm saying!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Yayyyy! I think it's fate! ) Come on Hubby to be, you will have a lot of upset ladies to deal with if you say no! LOL


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I tell you Julie, Moreliachis is even better at this convincing than I am. I will stick with whatever she says. LOL!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL Lysa, I am sure with me and you convincing together, we can crack it!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

You've done a very good job. I'm actually considering it!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

WOO Hoo!!!!! You see Julie, between me and Moreliachis, we will win you over to the chi side!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Well in that case I am glad that me, Lysa and RockyScotland were on tonight!! WOOO! You will have to keepus updated and if you do keep him, we wnt overloading of pictures of your three beautiful boys! Deal?!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> WOO Hoo!!!!! You see Julie, between me and Moreliachis, we will win you over to the chi side!


Well....I tell you know... when I got to number 3 offically...i'm hounding you to do so also!! Or I will settle for pics of Simon and Harley... for now....!!!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> WOO Hoo!!!!! You see Julie, between me and Moreliachis, we will win you over to the chi side!


Oh yes! There's no going back now Julie! Hehe


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> Well in that case I am glad that me, Lysa and RockyScotland were on tonight!! WOOO! You will have to keepus updated and if you do keep him, we wnt overloading of pictures of your three beautiful boys! Deal?!


hahaha it's a deal! You're all wonderful 




and bad. I had to add that in!!


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

He's adorable I bet he's loved his time with you guys too.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I will gladly post pics of Harley and Simon! They have been doing their best to give the uber cute chi looks lately (not that that is such a hard thing to accomplish!). My husband calls it "terminal cuteness". I have to charge my camera battery and try and find another USB cable for my camers (hmm, guess who chewed that one to shreds!) and then will upload a plethora of pics, so much so you will be sick of seeing them! BUT...the caveat is 3 is the magic #!!!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> Well....I tell you know... when I got to number 3 offically...i'm hounding you to do so also!! Or I will settle for pics of Simon and Harley... for now....!!!


Well, I would agree, but I am many, many x 3 right now with my babies etc haha!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> You're all wonderful
> and bad. I had to add that in!!


Bad is the new good! I love being bad!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

I love being bad too... its as good as being wonderful LOL


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> I love being bad too... its as good as being wonderful LOL


Hey you don't get away that easy...pictures are demanded!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok guys - i'm off to bed! Sweet dreams...I know i'll be dreaming of thousands of gorgeous Chis!!! 

Mwah xx


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> Hey you don't get away that easy...pictures are demanded!


Ok, ok I will sort some out and post them tomorrow. Goodnight guys, I will be dreaming of Bobby in his nice new home! LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

How in the heck did I miss this thread??? I didn't even know keeping Bobby was an option. He has the sweetest face I've ever seen. I'm going to play devil's advocate here for one second, we've talked a lot about how much you want a girl... as long as you can get your girl, I'd keep him in a minute!!! He is adorable, small and fits right in with your family. I, personally, love having four so if that's an option, GO FOR IT!!! Oh my lord, I can't believe I missed this. This is not the place where you'll get advice to give chi's up. 

Remember a little black chi named Lily that I got for my friend a couple weeks ago that's now in my signature??? Yea, these people do not help. LOL. I knew I wanted her and that everybody here would help it along. He. He. 

Oh, keep us posted. He is so sweet. Just make sure you get your pink.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Bless him, neuter him and keep him I say 

Barbara x


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

He's so adorable! I'm excited for you that you've decided to keep him..


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

He is a doll


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Any updates on wee Bobby? Is he gonna be staying with u ?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

keep him..you cant let him go now hun lol


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well - he's going back. That's how it always was and that's how it shall be. We've enjoyed having him and will have him again but we are sticking to our plans. For now. We've agreed if he retires we shall ask if we can have him. Other than that, he belongs to someone else and we want our baby girl xxx I'd never ask anyone to give up a baby. It was suggested ages ago that he may go elsewhere but I think my friend knows he belongs with her. So...roll on the birth of my baby


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww prob the best choice in the end esp since he really belongs to someone else lol. You have to get him once he retires tho!! Its so easy for us to just say take him, take him!!
Is your breeder wating for the arrival of pups at the mo? Is Bobby the dad?
I would soooo love a puppy from Bobby, he is a doll!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah bobby has a litter due (which he fathered)....today! I'm not sure if i'm getting one from this litter though. I think wee Rocky would like a brother or sister from a Bobby litter  lol! Swap you for Rocky! Just love him, Rocky Rocks!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> Yeah bobby has a litter due (which he fathered)....today! I'm not sure if i'm getting one from this litter though. I think wee Rocky would like a brother or sister from a Bobby litter  lol! Swap you for Rocky! Just love him, Rocky Rocks!


Aww puppies, love puppies!!! U going to have a look at the pups, your after a girl?
I think that Rocky would like a wee brother and so would I lol!! The right time will come someday, he is defo getting a brother but when I dont know...............
Aww thanks, I love him too, just wish he had a playmate to play with, I know nobody with a chi up here boo hoo!!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> Aww puppies, love puppies!!! U going to have a look at the pups, your after a girl?
> I think that Rocky would like a wee brother and so would I lol!! The right time will come someday, he is defo getting a brother but when I dont know...............
> Aww thanks, I love him too, just wish he had a playmate to play with, I know nobody with a chi up here boo hoo!!


I think Jack and Rocky would get along great! I'd love to see that - one day!

Yeah i'm looking for my girl but waiting for a litter in the future from a girly momma I like...exciting!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good girl Julie. You made the right decision. Hold out for your little girl. It's what you've wanted. Bobby is a doll and he does have a home. I'm dying for you to get some pink in your life. LOL.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no, the precious boy is leaving? I bet you guys had so much fun spending time with that handsome fella'!


----------

